# Those pesky receipts...



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

As I'm sure everyone knows by now, those of us who pay taxes in Greece are supposed to collect all of our receipts this year, for next year's taxes (or face a considerable fine). I found a website which is easy to use that allows you to enter the important info from the receipts, so if they fade over the course of the year, you'll have them; and it sorts things by date, type, and keeps running totals so you'll have an idea of how you're doing on your way to hitting the percentage you need.

There are actually several programs/websites of this type, I'm not sure this is the best one, but it's the one that I started using and so far it's been really simple to use, and it confirms the accuracy of the ΦΠΑ which is helpful. My-Money

Even if you do use one of these programs/sites, you _still have to hold onto all your receipts!_ So don't just enter them and then throw them away!

For a simple explanation of what counts and what doesn't, how much in receipts each tax bracket needs to produce, ...too bad, I haven't found one yet! Hopefully there will be some very clear instructions soon, as it's already the 3rd month of the year!

Incidentally, I have had a hard time identifying the "receipt number" on some receipts. If you find anything that says Α/Α, Αυξ. Αριθ., or something like that, that is the right number; or just look for a # sign, or just rule out as many irrelevant numbers and take a wild guess from the ones that remain.

Happy receipt-collecting to all!


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for the tip, I already have a box full of receipts and it is only the beginning of March. I will do this with the program, because I was already wondering who on earth is going to sort them out, but I suppose that would have been me anyways.


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello again, 

I just have a quick question. How do you enter the receipts that you pay at EΛΤΑ but they are actually for some other company?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know... I don't have any of those!


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, will check the website out. I dread doing this. I'd like to know who on earth will be paid to look through all these logs & receipts afterall there is a crisis going on -can they afford to pay that many people? sorry just venting some of my frustration w/the decision. The website sounds great, because unfortunately many of the receipts do become practically invisible after a couple months. Thanks )


----------

